
Breaking Point: WebRTC SFU Load Testing - tlack
https://webrtchacks.com/sfu-load-testing/
======
tlack
I've been doing some experiments with WebRTC applications -- like many others
on HN, it seems -- and came across this excellent research about the
scalability of popular open source WebRTC servers.

